# Sublimation Glass Cutting Board Cloudy



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I just sublimated a cutting board, and in the center of it, the picture that was there got all cloudy-like a white ghosting within the picture that was not there. Everything was scanned on same scanner.
Can anyone tell me what that could be or what I did wrong? I hate to give this, as it's a gift, but these are expensive. No one is open today to ask what I did wrong.
This is a Christmas present so I am really freaking!
Thank you for your help!
Sally Hinski
[email protected]
804-739-8982


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

When I sub glass I increase the saturation by +10 and darken by +5 due to having to sub through the polyester surface, I also sub with the glass on top, this stops the paper from sticking to the surface, also you can see if you've been successful in getting a good image, with yours I would have given it another 100 seconds which would have finished off the colour transfer. 
have fun, Merry Christmas Sally to you and yours.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

It is always a bit of a challenge looking at pics but you can clearly see the issue in the middle. In my opinion there is not even heat across the cutting board meaning something is not quite flat. Maybe try something of a cusion like a Nomax pad or a couple layers of fleece fabric so you can try to get even heat across the surface. I would double check the board it self to see if the printing surface is truly even and flat as it could be warped slightly thus heat not hitting the center as much as the edges.

best of luck


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

How do I increase the saturation and darken? I am not sure this would help as it's just clouding on this one picture. I did it again, and the same thing happened.
"Sub with the glass on top"-I followed the directions from the site, to put transfer facing up on nomex pad, 4.5 minutes, medium to light pressure, the glass up and white side down-so not sure if I am following you on that statement. I lightened the pressure again on the second time but it still happened. This is a professional picture that was scanned-it almost seems like it happened because i used a professional picture-but it came from my friends wedding album. 
I just do not understand. I only have 2 cutting boards left, and hate to try again. Almost took that picture out the second go around to see what would happened, but wanted her Dad in it-wished I had done it so at least I would know. Now-do I give it to her looking so terrible?
Thanks for your response.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

So you think if not even heat it would ghost the image-that makes sense but why would it happen two times. It feels the same across-like a rippley feel across but they wouldn't make it like that if you could not sublimate it. If not heating the center-it would cause ghosting?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Sally, is the mesh white in the pic a reflection? 
I was referring to settings in powerdriver with sawgrass inks.
I don't use any pad, I go straight onto the base foam because that is flat, any variation in a pillows density will give you varying pressures, and talking of which, I use medium to firm.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Dekzion said:


> Sally, is the mesh white in the pic a reflection?
> I was referring to settings in powerdriver with sawgrass inks.
> I don't use any pad, I go straight onto the base foam because that is flat, any variation in a pillows density will give you varying pressures, and talking of which, I use medium to firm.


You mean the foam that you use for t-shirts? Or you do not use any foam at all. The glass is ripple but hard, so it makes sense you might have a problem that way with using the Nomex pad. I use the Nomex pad when I use tiles, so that's why it does not make sense.

I do not know if I should take that picture out, or try again with the foam I think you are suggesting I have use for the shirts, or no foam at all-but do not want it to crack. I only have two cutting boards left, and it is Christmas Eve-ugh! My husband said to give it and just say "I'm sorry I can't understand why the picture is this way", but it's terrible to give a gift that is not perfect!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

your base plate has a rubber/foam sheet on it.
it is flat, I place a piece of paper on that as protection in case any ink gasses out (it never does) and then the piece of glass with the transfer wrapped on it goes on paper side down. another piece of paper over the top to protect the top plate and press with a medium/firm pressure. the glass is toughened and it is being pressed flat, it wont break.
I use some 'table protector' with the fluffy side up as a base when I am pressing slate and tiles as they bed into it and takes the image around the edges better.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I did take the center picture out in case that was the problem too-like copyright or something but the picture is over 32 years old so don't think that is it.
I will let you know. It does not make sense you use it for tiles abut the glass it would not work for. There is an embedded mark on the nomex because of the tiles-that thought occurred to me.
OK-I will try again with just the platen. I so appreciate your quick response-really really!!!


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Is medium to firm 50 psi?


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

how long, they have 4.5 minutes


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Ah, that's why you have the 'mesh mark' , is your base foam glued down? if not turn it over. if it is use a few sheets of paper to level it off.
your image is just an image, nothing digital or copyright can affect it.
4.5 minutes is great, your other pics subbed okay so you are in the ballpark, you can always look at it whilst in the press without moving it and if it's a bit faint give it another 100 seconds.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Dekzion said:


> Ah, that's why you have the 'mesh mark' , is your base foam glued down? if not turn it over. if it is use a few sheets of paper to level it off.
> your image is just an image, nothing digital or copyright can affect it.
> 4.5 minutes is great, your other pics subbed okay so you are in the ballpark, you can always look at it whilst in the press without moving it and if it's a bit faint give it another 100 seconds.


I should have stayed at the 4.5 but it didn't hurt to add the 100 secs too much. I forgot to unmirror-so mad as I remembered each time until now- but it still looks good. It printed without anything/lines on it this time. I was going to turn over the nomex pad but used your way instead, 50ish psi, 6.16 minutes. Base foam is not glued down. Whenever I have added time after opening press it messes it up-maybe cuz it air compressor heat press and the pop ghosts it or doesn't line up exactly.
Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

you need to heat tape the transfer to the glass, just fold it over onto the top and tape it. when the paper leaves a big gap just drop a slip of paper on to nearly fill the gap, which keeps the pressure level all over.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas Sally to you and yours!
Did it work out in the end?
Derek


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, my friend loved it! Think the extra time made pics redder, but still looked special! Wish I had more to test, but they are expensive. Took that center pic out-just didn't want to take another chance.
Thank you so much for your help-greatly appreciate it!
Merry Christmas!!!


----------

